

Tell HN NYC: Hackers & Founders NYC Meetup #5, 9/24 at Stand Burger - daveambrose
http://anyvite.com/tkozcje35z

======
aditya
Also, see <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=836283> if you're in NY and
want to demo next month!

